# Kupo!



## unrequeited (Jan 10, 2012)

I went to visit Kupo today and managed to take a couple pictures and a video 








http://s1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii634/unrequeited/?action=view&current=VID-20120224-00013.mp4

I'm so full of love for this little birdie. 
PS hope I posted everything OK!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aw so cute 

Video wont play for me


----------



## unrequeited (Jan 10, 2012)

Boooo OK. I'll have to figure out the video when I get home from work. And thanks!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Aw! Kupo is so darn cute!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Kupo is very cute. I'm sure you're anxious to bring her home!


----------



## unrequeited (Jan 10, 2012)

Posted a link to the video. Thanks for all the comments and I'm pretty much exploding already trying to wait to bring Kupo home!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Ooooh pretty! Is Kupo lutino pearl?
More pics when little kupo comes home!
LOVE THAT NAME!!!


----------



## unrequeited (Jan 10, 2012)

I know Kupo is a lutino from the eyes, but I'm not so sure about anything else mutation wise. He/she is so young a lot of their feathers are still yet to come in and I'm not sure if you need all the feathers there to tell that sort of stuff lol. I'm still anxious to find out gender! I'm secretly hoping male but of course I'll love Kupo either way!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

I ask pearl due to the yellow spots pearl is a part of my favorite mutation combinations. Id kupo is a boy, and kupo is pearled, those spots will go bye bye


----------



## unrequeited (Jan 10, 2012)

So does that mean that "hopefully he" will have just a yellow face and tail and the orange cheeks and main body white? Or always a little bit of yellow spread throughout? Google has a whole lot of variations so I'm not sure if people have stuff tagged wrong or there's just slot of variety lol. Oh my talking about him just makes me wanna go birdnap him! Lol


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

What a cutie!


----------



## unrequeited (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh my there's a picture I missed!


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Kupo is lovely, no wonder you are in love!!!!


----------



## unrequeited (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks! I'm so excited to watch Kupo grow up!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Kupo is very pretty !


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Very darling little bird! Still have to comment each time about the name...I LOVE IT!


----------



## unrequeited (Jan 10, 2012)

Me and my fiancé are huge final fantasy fans, and although cockatiels remind us of chocobos there's nothing as cute as Mog lol. I've already gotten requests from friends that he has to learn his name and kweh! And there's an adorable video on YouTube of a cockatiel singing the chocobo theme song with the FF fanfare at the end, so those are my daydreams to teach Kupo. We'll just have to see if Kupo will want to learn them!


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Is it that Lutino who also sings the Zelda theme song and several others?! I would LOVE to teach my tiels anything FF but so far they just like to wolf whistle. LOL.


----------



## unrequeited (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol yup that's the one! None of my birds mimic anything but Frankie (budgie) is loving watching birds on YouTube with me lately so I'm hoping he learns something from them


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

i wish that person would post tips on how they taught their bird so many songs!


----------



## Boshia (Jul 3, 2011)

Kupo is so adorable!! S/he looks so cuddly.


----------



## unrequeited (Jan 10, 2012)

I got to go see Kupo again today which is good because I won't be able to see him until Wednesday. He was eating on his own which they were surprised at but said its good. Made the feed me noise but started making adorable little chirps and stuff. Perched on our fingers no problem as soon as offered and even chewed on my hair, glasses, and ear a little. Even managed to get a couple kisses out of him


----------



## SunnysMama (Feb 15, 2012)

Very Sweet face!


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

What a adorable bird ! , And I know what everyone means; That Lutino on Youtube is amazing , I do not know how he sings all those songs !


----------



## unrequeited (Jan 10, 2012)

Yay I went to see Kupo yesterday and I might be able to take him home next weekend! Apparently one of the things they look for is when they are playing and exploring their cage instead of just eating all the time and he's very much more interested in playing than being held and getting scritches lol. They have the same cage in stock that we have for Yuki so after the quarantine is done we can have 2 of the same cage side by side. We'll probably just let them decide if they want to live together or not but they'll be beside eachother for company either way. It's amazing how big he's getting already although his little bald patch is bigger than last time she said that usually happens while they are being hand fed with all the cockatiels mauling each other for any remnants of formula and once he's on his own it will grow back nicely.


----------

